# does men like foreplay?



## MrsPayne (Aug 26, 2009)

I would like to know, do men like it when a woman just come's up to him and just rips off his pants or would men prefer if a woman throws hints that she would like to have sex,or do men like the whole foreplay thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

The thing is, I like it when the woman makes some kind of move... look at what guys do... they will come up behind the woman and maybe have a feel... and say soem thing like, mmmm, best bum in the world or something like that, and this is usually interpretted as... "oh dear, he is horny again and wants sex", whereas it actually means he is feeling horny and just wants to tell that he really likes you and wouldn't mind some attention.

I think most guys would like the woman to approach, but maybe in a more subtle way, sit on the couch or what ever and give him a crotch rub and say... "hey.. see you upstairs in a minute"... or something like that.... or take the bra off and loosen a button or two and say nothing, he may get the message.... or send a text... "hey handsome, I need some"....etc etc etc.....

Guys do like foreplay, but I think that you need to remember, that guys are visually stimulated.... all about visual....

Going to get shot down in flames for this, but that is just my opinion.....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As many women will tell you foreplay depends on if you do it right. Yes I like reminders during the day that something is going to happen. I also like spontaneous, "do me now" sex. I like spending time playing games before sex. But, before you think I like everything, there is one thing I hate. When she reaches over and diddles me for 15 seconds, then says, "oh you're not up yet, you must not be interested". Then turns her back. 

At my age that's not foreplay, that's barely a tease. Actually if it was a fun tease leading to somewhere, I'd like it.

M N


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

yes, I love making out w / my wife, lots of oral, tickling, light wrestling can be fun too from time to time.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a matter of context, there is no one right answer to this, it really depends on the individual man. Some guys hate foreplay all the time, some like it dependent on situation, some need it every single time. Just like women. I strongly suspect that most guys fall into the in-between category, where they like foreplay sometimes and other times they love when a woman approaches and rips his clothes off with red hot fire in her eyes.

As I vaguely recall from some misty past life, women used to do the later on occasion, though my memory is failing and I may well be remembering things that never happened. The notion of a woman with actual sexual desire in her seems almost alien to me at this point.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I think what most men really like is variety. Extended, steamy foreplay on one night, then wham-bam-thankya-m'aam another time, or something in between.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> The notion of a woman with actual sexual desire in her seems almost alien to me at this point.


@ Zaphod That's because many women feel sexual desire AFTER being aroused: Desire In Women: Does It Lead To Sex? Or Result From It? | Psychology Today

@ OP: I would say that men are going to be just like women in this area - all over the board. The key will be to explore and find out what your partner likes.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 1, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> @ Zaphod That's because many women feel sexual desire AFTER being aroused: Desire In Women: Does It Lead To Sex? Or Result From It? | Psychology Today
> 
> @ OP: I would say that men are going to be just like women in this area - all over the board. The key will be to explore and find out what your partner likes.


I'm aware of the theory. What I think I may not have communicated quite clearly is that foreplay should probably incite excitement in a woman, not have her checking her watch and wanting you to get it over with so she can be done for another 5-8 weeks.

As our sex therapist noted, sexual desire is categorized into segments, and is not necessarily related solely to initiating sex, some women need "wound up" first and probably wouldn't initiate sex except rarely but once wound up are hell on wheels in the bedroom. Other women may well be as aggressive as men and initiate frequently. And then of course there are some women with whom you could wind and wind and wind all the live long day and the most you're going to get is a bored sigh followed by her closing her eyes and thinking of England while you "get it over with".

It is the later that I was referencing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What Nader said... Some days, being greeted at the door by having your belt unbuckled and pants dropped is great. Other days, a subtle approach is nice. Foreplay definitely has it's place; teasing can be a large part of the fun. And other days, a quickie before heading to work is welcome.

So no answers, just options. Mix it up! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I could easily have foreplay for three hours before penetration..I absolutely cannot get enough of it..its what I crave and its what I want my woman to crave.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

foreplay is always good


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's ALL play, isn't it?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Like women different men have different preferences. That said there is a place for quickies. Sometimes it is late, the kids are in the next room or whatever….it serves a purpose. Sometimes it is better when it is more prolonged. 
Personally, I enjoy when the whole experience from arousal to the end lasts over an hour or more. Unfortunately, my wife, once aroused, doesn’t want oral or anything besides intercourse. Once I am in her she is having one O after another (I am not bragging a stiff breaze could practically get her there). Sometimes I try to hold off climaxing which is frustrating to her as she sometimes gets crampy if things go to long. I then climax in her (which she loves). Usually, the whole thing start to finish is 10 minutes tops. We kind of laugh about it but, truthfully I wish the process would be different and more to my liking. I don’t push this issue as I love the intimacy and I feel if I pushed if for “my way” i would get it less frequently. There is a search function on the forum and you can look at other posts on the subject. 
I think all women should be mindful that men sometimes hold back on being totally honest about what they really like and their preferences. Sometimes we choose to give it to you “your way” that way we will get more of it.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

tjohnson, you described pretty much me and my wife..
Same deal..although she enjoyes receiving oral too..mostly its just pentetration she is interested in...I can orgasm up to seven times in a row..could last over thirty minutes..but after about ten minutes she is done...always seems like theres something missing at the end..


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> I think all women should be mindful that men sometimes hold back on being totally honest about what they really like and their preferences. Sometimes we choose to give it to you “your way” that way we will get more of it.


I think this goes the other way as well - I think that sometimes women really hold back on being totally honest about what they really want and their preferences with their men.

My suggestion - start trying to be more honest with each other. You may be surprised. By always holding back with each other, you are denying yourselves and your relationship a far greater intimacy.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> I think this goes the other way as well - I think that sometimes women really hold back on being totally honest about what they really want and their preferences with their men.
> 
> My suggestion - start trying to be more honest with each other. You may be surprised. By always holding back with each other, you are denying yourselves and your relationship a far greater intimacy.


I agree and I'm very honest.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Love, love, love foreplay! It is my time to message my wife and get her ready and I get to enjoy her body! 

However, if she does not communicate to me that she is not interested in intercourse, after about two hours I start to get frustrated!

Yet, I could go all night with foreplay as long as we stay on the same page and both of us are OK with what ever the level of progress.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

To clarify to some.....I would be more than willing to give her more foreplay so the whole thing lasted longer in any event. 

For me though I would like to be stimulated (Or I would even settle for stimulating myself) for a while and get MY MOTOR running for a while before the main event. I think many womend don't understand this idea of how having a prolonged period of very high arousal (almost to the point of orgasm but, not quite) GREATLY intensifies and enhances the whole experience. It also makes it more gratifying. If i have a really great orgasm (one that includes what i am talking about) I find i don't desire sex as often (this may be good for some and not for others. LOL


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Love foreplay, provided it's both ways and not just "me warming her up". That doesn't feel like foreplay, it's more almost like manipulation... which can have it's own time and place, too in a healthy relationship.

Don't always 100% of the time want it, either... sometimes it's nice to 'just get to it', but a great majority of the time yes I enjoy it and would rather hav it than not.


----------



## husbandof6y (Jun 10, 2011)

i enjoy foreplay hopefully the wife does to im able to give her a orgasm easier so when its time to bump uglys less pressure on me if she doesn't have another orgasm. foreplay is a good way to connect with your partner and learning what they like and dont like also, its all good to the man anything is better then nothing!


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

As others have said, we need variety. Sometimes I like to go up to my wife and quickly start doing her and other times I like long periods of foreplay before penetration. She feels the same. She likes to be 'taken' quickly from time to time.

I have never particularly liked women to jump on me aggressively. I tend to be the one to jump her when this style of quick sex occurs. We are both fine with that.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Can we take a few steps back to someone who was talking about the kind of thing they like their woman to say/text/do in the earlier stages of foreplay? Cos it's that bit I'm uber shy about. Once in bed, or naked, or he's hard and we're obviously on the way, I try to show my interest - though he frequently questions that assertion! .... so I'd love some feedback on WHAT to say, HOW to say it etc. If not threadjacking, of course. If so, I'll start another on verbal foreplay!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes men like foreplay. We'd also appreciate it if you talked during or after sex once in a while. At least make it FEEL like it's more than leaving the money on the dresser. You can use me if you want, but a a little courtesy goes a long way.


----------

